

Time-to-Greatness at Early-Stage Companies - cwan
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2009/08/time-to-greatne.html

======
seiji
For those who don't enjoy scrolling iframes:

[http://online.tableausoftware.com/views/HowBigIsYourHockeyst...](http://online.tableausoftware.com/views/HowBigIsYourHockeystick/Dashboardat570)

Somebody change the link to an actual article:
[http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2009/08/25/how-long-
does...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2009/08/25/how-long-does-it-take-
to-build-a-technology-empire/)

~~~
swthomas
Good looks. Those iframes were miserable.

------
swthomas
Was G not there? I couldn't find it...

~~~
snprbob86
_sigh_ I could instantly tell you were a Microsoftie. Your profile confirms.
How? You said "G". Google is not a curse word.

It seems like Ballmer started this weird "I won't say their name" theme and it
has spread throughout the ranks. We need to send a message to our leaders that
competitors are to be studied and celebrated for what we can learn from them.
Prepetuating this informal policy is suicidal.

~~~
Shooter
RE: "They-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named"

Ballmer is just projecting his issues...he's Voldemort's chunkier brother, ya
know.

------
rokhayakebe
Facebook took 2 years. The company was founded in 2004 and by 2006 they were
generating an estimated 1M per week.

Source:
[http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2006/04/faceb...](http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2006/04/facebook_revenu.html)

------
edw519
Nice concept. Pretty graph. Worthless utility.

The first thing I wanted to know was, "Which line matches which company?" A
mouseover pop-up tip would have been perfect. Maybe it just doesn't work in my
browser. If anyone can figure this one out, you're smarter than me.

~~~
hikari17
The mouseovers work for me in Firefox 3.5.2. But I'm still not smarter than
you...

~~~
edw519
OK, thanks. ie at work. I'll make sure to check this out at home tonight.

(A lesson for all of us on what not to do.)

------
livgiv
Interesting. Look at Blackboard hanging on for it's life. iCollege sucks ass,
so overpriced.

------
livgiv
Proves '10,000 hour rule' and 'fortune favors the bold.'

